# what the?! MY BELLY IS PULSING!



## pansylove

okay please someone tell me what this is?!
my belly is pulsing. i can feel it, and i can feel it when i put my hand on my tummy and i can actually SEE it pulsing.
it's like a heartbeat. is it?????! i'm only 5 weeks surely it wouldn't be strong enough yet?
but i can't think of any other explanation!
OH can see it too, if I hold my breath you can really see it beating. It's so wierd.
OH says it's just my tummy getting everything it needs ready, he put his ear to my tum but can only hear lots of gurgles. But it's identical to a heartbeat?!

Anyone had this? Or have any idea what it could be?! I can feel it as though it's my heart but in my tummy and it's making me not able to sleep cus of excitement and I keep concentrating on it!!!


----------



## a_c

Most likely your heartbeat.


----------



## pansylove

i swear my own heartbeat has never made my tummy pulse before! this is strange :)


----------



## xprincessx

dont worry mine does this and i'm 16 weeks with a healthy bump =) It is just your heartbeat because it beats faster and harder in pregnancy because it has to pump more blood to accomodate baby


----------



## mommy2bej

its your heartbeat.. it stronger because its pumping more blood to you for baby


----------



## silver_penny

Yup! Its your own heart beat. I have had this occur on several occasions. As the previous posters have said, your heart is pushing more blood. Your uterus is getting more blood to it, hence the pulsing sensation in the abdomen. I know its freaky, but its nothing to be worried about!


----------



## Starry Night

I got the pulsing feeling about a week before I got my bfp. I was wondering if it was a pregnancy sign or something else so I Googled it (I don't reccomend it as Internet-Land will tell you you're having an annurism or stroke....hardly likely). It's not really a pregnancy sign but apparently there's a major vein/artery in your abdomen and when you're pregnant your uterus will be pressing on it so I guess that would make sense. Dunno. lol I just ignore it. I now only notice it when I'm anxious or stressed about something and my heart rate is up.


----------



## Katy09

Awww! That is so cute!! Congrats.. with you all the best with your pregnancy!


----------



## californiamom

I've felt this too. I asked my doctor about it and she said, like Starry, that it's blood pumping through your vein. It sounded like a heartbeat to me too!


----------



## cho

yer its ur own hb i have it now!


----------



## pansylove

hahaha aahh it's so strange!!! i was sooo confused but i'm glad i know what it is now haha.

i love this forum. just proves to me i'm not the only one when i think i'm being wierd!


----------



## cho

hahah i no i thought the same with my first u really notice when you lie down dont you?


----------



## MiissMuffet

did u stare at your tummy b4 long enough to notice it b4 u were pregnant? its your heartbeat hun :)


----------



## Mrs IKW

Its a blood vessel close to the surface of your tummy - I can feel a really strong pulse and see it jump sometimes on the left of my stomach and I asked a doctor once and he said its just a blood vessel & totally normal!

Maybe you are a bit bloated or the baby is pushing it towards the surface of your skin more.


----------



## Mrs. October

So good to know - I had this happen to me too and couldn't figure out WHAT it was. Now I know.


----------



## Megg33k

I had this happen right about 6 weeks!! It kind of freaked me out! Glad to have an answer to that! :) Oddly, it was much faster than my heartbeat was at the time though. I had my OH check (ear to my chest) to see if mine was fast and he says it wasn't. Weird! I'm sure you're all right though! Very cool!


----------



## Missi

Mine's the same as yours Megg, much faster than my own HB. I would like to think it was :baby:'s HB, maybe I'll just pretend it is :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I know how impossible it would be for it to be a :baby:'s HB... I know its just not something that can happen... but its so much faster! I'm good with pretending it is too! LOL :)

Edit: Uhm... Is that Chicago's shiny bean thing from Millenium Park in your avatar? I love that thing!!! :D


----------



## pansylove

aww it's nice to think it's babys heart beat :) i didn't notice it before i knew i was pg, only since. must have been pushed towards the surface cus i'm quite slim anyway.


----------



## Megg33k

I can't feel it over the skin or see it... I'm quite the opposite of thin! LOL But, I can feel it fairly often! Especially at night when I'm lying down for bed! Must be something about lying down?


----------

